# Marolex foam



## Gingerbug224 (Dec 18, 2011)

I saw a post recently from mr smith- all suggested a marolex and snow foam, sadly I can get an outside tap amine and have no other option, si this was ideal!

Marolex 2000+ purchased, auto Brite super foam snow foam (smells so good) done, and it doesn't foam,! 

I asked in the previous mentioned thread with no answer as to if I need a foam nozzle and I do- you tube ha s a video where a guy foam his shower- it shows that he modified it with a flat/fan nozzle , 3 little yellow circley things and what looks like 2 holes pierced in the down feed tube on the marolex.???

Can anyone please please help me as to what these bits are and how I get mine to foam!!!!

Thank you


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Have you ordered the foamer nozzel as you need this fitted get kits just look on you tube


----------



## Gingerbug224 (Dec 18, 2011)

Do you know where to get the nozzle from.??


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Type in the bay Marolex sprayers a company called GMR sprayers i think are agents email them as i don't think autobrite stock them


----------



## Gingerbug224 (Dec 18, 2011)

Derek your a diamond- my dirty cars thank you


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Gingerbug224 said:


> Derek your a diamond- my dirty cars thank you


No Problem but i want some pics of clean motor posted up when you get a chance:thumb:


----------



## Gingerbug224 (Dec 18, 2011)

Reply from eBay gmjr- he doesn't sell them


----------



## fergies_army (Feb 11, 2010)

is it an official Marolex Nozzle or a third parties??

http://www.eng.marolex.pl/acessories/blistry/zestaw-7-dysz-profesjonalny.html


----------



## Gingerbug224 (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm not sure- on the you tube bids they all have the little blue nozzle on,


----------



## fergies_army (Feb 11, 2010)

Gingerbug224 said:


> I'm not sure- on the you tube bids they all have the little blue nozzle on,


Ive seen a few videos with the yellow one, looks like its the flat ones (yellow/blue) in the 7 piece nozzle pack. The question is finding the pack for sale somewhere!!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

fergies_army said:


> Ive seen a few videos with the yellow one, looks like its the flat ones (yellow/blue) in the 7 piece nozzle pack. The question is finding the pack for sale somewhere!!


7 piece pack it is i though they would have it


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have just emailed them as would like a set as well if i get a reply i will post it up


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh got more money to be spent! Can see myself getting one of these


----------



## Gingerbug224 (Dec 18, 2011)

Found a you tube video- the nozzle gives the flat spray pattern, however doesn't cause the foam! For this you have to cut into the feed pip so air mixes with the chemicals in the stream as it's pressurised! Crude I know but I'm gonna give it a go!


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Do you have a link to said video?


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

sorry to bump and old thread but not worth starting a fresh one, 
going to order a marolex pressure spray but as said above a bit of a bodge mod needs to be done to make foam??

is this correct and how is it done?


----------



## Gingerbug224 (Dec 18, 2011)

Sorry I've lost the link- you tube marolex modified- you need to pierce a small hole in the top of the feed pipe so that the pressurised air mixes in with the chemical to make foam, also you'll need a fan spray head- take the entire nozzle apart and replace both yellow bits with the fan nozzle- hey presto!


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Hmm does seem a bit crazy spending that on a pressure spray and modifying it. 
How much is the nozzle pack and where from?

Take it youve managed it successfully


----------



## Gingerbug224 (Dec 18, 2011)

I found a fan nozzle off of eBay for £2.50- most garden suppliers have them apparently.
I have managed snow foam success but will see how different foams work as autobrite pear drop snow isn't overly foamy so I'm having to use a 1:20 water to get decent foam!

It's not for everyone but until I get storage for a water butt or an outside tap it's all I have.


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

it wasnt neccessarily for snow foam as ive already a karcher and foam lance

but thought it would be ideal for a foaming TFR or even if something like G101 would foam through it.

not sure if it would be any similar to the gloria FM


----------



## loyalblue (Apr 3, 2013)

- Small hole in the feed pump.
- Fan Nozzle -> http://www.savewatersavemoney.co.uk/...washer-nozzles

- But where do you get the yellow felt sponge things ?


----------

